# My new fly river turtle!!!!!



## gmachine19

Finally after 2 months of waiting, I received a healthy FRT!!! Thanks again Earl (King-eL) for the hook up. He (i think its a he) is around 4.5" from shell tip to tip and around 2.5" fat!

Here are the pics...

























This one is blurry 









Last but not the least, Shot this by accident. Flash wasn't up. I call it...

*Moon light lovers*








Enjoy


----------



## pisces

very cute!!


----------



## clintgv

I like the last one . Congrats on getting him.


----------



## Adz1

Gill,
very nice FRT can't wait to get one one day..
thanks for sharing,


----------



## King-eL

Yo bring your camera to my place. I wanna take pics of my fish.

Stephen's FRT is also getting big. Might get more for myself soon.


----------



## snow

FRT's really are cool. Good shots. What size of a tank do you have him in?


----------



## gmachine19

snow said:


> FRT's really are cool. Good shots. What size of a tank do you have him in?


I have him on a 40 gallon breeder for now.


----------



## gmachine19

King-eL said:


> Yo bring your camera to my place. I wanna take pics of my fish.
> 
> Stephen's FRT is also getting big. Might get more for myself soon.


When are you free man? PM me your schedule so we might work out something.


----------



## Longimanus

Do these guys need any special care/diet? Or is it more or less the same as a fish? 

It is so cute, I love the shot of it resting on the bichir.


----------



## plantedinvertz

Cute turtle


----------



## JUICE

very nice gil ! anytime you you wanna bring your fancy camera to my place and snap some shots of mr myrtle ..lol (getting big btw) you are more than welcome  

keep a variety in diet , lots of veggies , wafers and fruits .keep away from to much protein at a small size .

enjoy [email protected]!


----------



## gmachine19

Thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## gmachine19

JUICE said:


> very nice gil ! anytime you you wanna bring your fancy camera to my place and snap some shots of mr myrtle ..lol (getting big btw) you are more than welcome
> 
> keep a variety in diet , lots of veggies , wafers and fruits .keep away from to much protein at a small size .
> 
> enjoy [email protected]!


How big is myrtle now btw? I'm currenlty trying to feed him hikari algae wafers as it has protein in it. Who would've known lol! As for the pic, I'll see what I can do . I'm quiting my full time job to go back to school so I'll have more free time in my hand.


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> When are you free man? PM me your schedule so we might work out something.


By next month on the Weekend.


----------



## gmachine19

Here's an update of my little guy eating some algae wafers. 

























































Here you go Juice, I hope you get your fix from this


----------



## gmachine19

And here's a shot of a beautiful pleco that I got from Island Pets Unlimited. Thanks for the steal Grant


----------



## Diztrbd1

very nice pleco! What kind is it?


----------



## gmachine19

I have no clue lol. They said it's a Sail Fin pleco so I'm going with that.


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol ok works for me...beautiful pleco anyway. Your FRT is so adorable, glad to see it's in good health


----------



## snow

Looks good. Yours looks like a female. I like that mix of fine gravel you have in the tank. Where did you get it?


----------



## gmachine19

King-eL sold it to me about a year ago. I forgot what it is already lol.


----------



## King-eL

snow said:


> Looks good. Yours looks like a female. I like that mix of fine gravel you have in the tank. Where did you get it?


His frt is actually a male as female have much shorter tail than that. Also the anus of the male is swelling.

He got the frt from me.


----------



## snow

King-eL said:


> His frt is actually a male as female have much shorter tail than that. Also the anus of the male is swelling.
> 
> He got the frt from me.


Woops, yes that's it. I got it mixed up. I can get confused sometimes on which has the longer tail.


----------



## gmachine19

I'll post better pics soon so we can sex him.


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> I'll post better pics soon so we can sex him.


It's 100% male.


----------



## gmachine19

King-eL said:


> It's 100% male.


Awesome! I dont have to take any pics then.


----------



## gmachine19

my turtle jsut saying hi!


----------



## Keri

Love these guys! Great pics.


----------

